# Zombietronix Calculators: Big changes!



## zombietronix (Sep 21, 2006)

So here's the story: Zombietronix moved and now has it's own domain. For the most part, I had been sticking to the Methodz of Madness forum(s) but I saw some hits coming to my site from here and thought I'd take a gander. Lots of good info and projects! So I signed up.

If you haven't been by recently, the zombietronix calculators have had some new features added. Most recently, a new calculator for canines was built but more importantly a *project cost estimator* is included!

This makes it easy to compare building a 6 foot vs a 7 foot armature. Or 1" vs 1/2" PVC, etc.

I'm really proud of it and hope you guys find it useful. I know it's been a help to my own projects. 

Lastly, I'm always open to suggestions for a new calculator.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

nice reference. Thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad you signed up Zombietronix! This is a very active forum with lots of good folks here. 

Your tools really rock. I've used the biped many times with perfect results. That new estimator will be very helpful.

Thanks for creating them and sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

that should be in our reference forum, can we get an admin to move? I need to make sure I can find this link I'll be making corpses soon and that calc is my new best friend


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Shaun....thats what we havew favorites for. I actually have a halloween folder cramed full of good sites.

Zombietronic....thanks for those calculators...(zip)..into the favorites


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Zombietronix. Actually I've been telling people about your site for a long time, but it always seems to be hit or miss on whether or not it's working.


----------



## zombietronix (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Vlad! Thanks!

Really?  

Since it's become zombietronix.com (early August), it should be reliable. I check in a couple of times per day without incident.

Do you know of problems in the last few weeks?  

By request, I'm going to have a Jack Skellington calculator up by Tuesday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Zombie-T. We were trying to use it in chat about a month ago, and although we were entering the info, it wouldn't calculate on any of our PCs. I'll try it again. Thanks for the site, it is awesome.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

This is really very helpful zomtron. Thanks


----------



## zombietronix (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad you like.  (Sorry about the Jack Skellington calc not being up yet...)

Anyway: I discovered the problem, Vlad! It seemed my tests on Firefox worked fine but that IE was bugging out.

It's all fixed now. Actually...about two or three weeks ago.


----------

